# Baking a Salsa Casseroll



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

First time poster here. Just recently decided to build up a Salsa Casseroll on a semi-budget. Specs to come but here's some bike porn for now.

57cm frame










Underside of the bottom bracket and down tube reads: IF IT AINT MOTO IT'S WORTHLESS










Sexy head tube badge










Front drop outs - Ride and Smile baby










Obligatory Brooks B17










Shiny bits (Tiagra derailleurs, Sora brifters, Shimano HG70 11-28 cassette, Tektro R538 brake calipers, Cane Creek Crosstop levers).










Frame Saver'ed










Tried the threaded rod + washers + bolts DIY headpress which didn't work out. Cups just wouldn't go in straight. Ended up taking it to the bike shop to get installed for $20. Mechanic was oogling the frame


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Here I've installed the wheels, rear derailleur, and brake. Rear wheel is Mavic A119 laced to an XT hub with straight gauge 14 DT spokes. Got the front and rear wheelset for $100 shipped from Rocky Mountain Cyclery on eBay. May later switch em out for some sexier silver rims. Rubber is 32c Panaracer Pasela Tourguard. Fenders are SKS P45. Fender fit is very very tight with the 32c tires.

Debating whether or not to keep the red cable housing. I was hoping it'd match the darker red used in the logo and lettering on the frame but not so. May have to try some hacks to match the colour or do away with the red all together. Thoughts?


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Smells good so far...I'd like to build one up one day as a SS with mustache bars.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Sweet! I've always liked those, I think they're a versatile frame, but sexy at the same time.

Leave the red cables. Go with a red seatpost clamp and skewers (Salsa of course), red chainring bolts and a red headset spacer or top cap (given you've already pressed in the headset).

Then again, I wouldn't listen to me about colour schemes, I wear long socks with sandals and I'm not from Florida.

Grumps


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Pretty!

Mind if I ask where you picked up the frame? I'm considering building one of these into a single speed and like this color better than this year's with the red paneling.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

When you tried to press the headset in, did you try to do one side at a time or did you try to get them both in at the same time? I've tried doing both at the same time and it doesn't work. Do one side at a time and it should go in straight because the other side stabilizes the side that is going in.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

CougarTrek said:


> Pretty!
> 
> Mind if I ask where you picked up the frame? I'm considering building one of these into a single speed and like this color better than this year's with the red paneling.


I got it online from UniveralCycles. Ships free in US and you can get 15% of your order with coupon 'vip15'. I haven't seen the new model with red panelling. Where did you see it?


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

opt-e said:


> I got it online from UniveralCycles. Ships free in US and you can get 15% of your order with coupon 'vip15'. I haven't seen the new model with red panelling. Where did you see it?


Thanks.

One of the shops in town has one built up, complete with the ridiculous chain guard Salsa apparently supplies with it. Makes the poor thing look like it's trying to be a beach cruiser


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Squidward said:


> When you tried to press the headset in, did you try to do one side at a time or did you try to get them both in at the same time? I've tried doing both at the same time and it doesn't work. Do one side at a time and it should go in straight because the other side stabilizes the side that is going in.


I did one side at a time. Tried both the top and bottom cups separately and they just didn't want to cooperate. It's okay though. I ordered the frame and headset from UniversalCycles and they said they'd install the headset for me. Turns out they forgot to do it so they gave me a $25 credit as compensation. Fantastic customer service. I highly recommend them.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Sweet! I've always liked those, I think they're a versatile frame, but sexy at the same time.
> 
> Leave the red cables. Go with a red seatpost clamp and skewers (Salsa of course), red chainring bolts and a red headset spacer or top cap (given you've already pressed in the headset).
> 
> ...


It is indeed a sexy frame. I'll consider your advice but the problem is that I'm a cheapass and I can't justify spending excessive amounts on things like spacers. The red cable housing is really black housing with red shrink tubing over it, haha. We'll see how it looks once I've got my red cloth tape on the handlebars (48 noodles).


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

CougarTrek said:


> Thanks.
> 
> One of the shops in town has one built up, complete with the ridiculous chain guard Salsa apparently supplies with it. Makes the poor thing look like it's trying to be a beach cruiser


You must be thinking of the Casseroll SINGLE speed frame (different paint job than the geared Casseroll). I agree that it's ugly.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

A better looking SINGLE...


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

I really REALLY like this single: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

opt-e said:


> You must be thinking of the Casseroll SINGLE speed frame (different paint job than the geared Casseroll). I agree that it's ugly.


As far as I can tell the frames are identical save the paint job.

Yes it is ugly, which is why I'd prefer to get the "geared" frame. (Originally I thought it was also last year's model as it is labeled as such at Universal Cycles, but it looks like Salsa didn't change the frame at all from 08 to 09)


----------



## rickhotrod (Apr 16, 2009)

Why is the rear dropout horizontal on the derailleur geared Salsa Casserolls?


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

rickhotrod said:


> Why is the rear dropout horizontal on the derailleur geared Salsa Casserolls?


Versatility. Run it geared or single.

Also, if you need more clearance, you can pull the wheel back to make room for a fender.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

opt-e said:


> ...I can't justify spending excessive amounts on things like spacers...


It will justify itself when it's finished and it totally pops peoples eyes out of their sockets.

Life is too short to ride a bike you don't like the look of. 

Good luck with the rest of the build, I'm looking forward to seeing it complete.

Grumps


----------



## longcat (Nov 8, 2008)

I have one too


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

longcat said:


> I have one too


That's one fine Casseroll dish, longcat. I like your build. Where did you get the chroming done?


----------



## longcat (Nov 8, 2008)

I think its stainless actually, dont know if its Reynolds 953 but I hope so.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

longcat said:


> I think its stainless actually, dont know if its Reynolds 953 but I hope so.


I betting it's Columbus XCr.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Looks tasty.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm still waiting for some parts (handlebars, stem, spacers, bottom bracket tool) but I made some small progress tonight. 

Had to hack up the front fender to improve clearance with the tire. The front arm of the brake caliper was preventing the fender from getting up high enough to clear the wheel, so I whipped out the hacksaw and knife and cut a small opening for the brake arm.










I has a small concern that the front piece would be flimsy and easily broken off but the laminate material these fenders are made of seem quite strong. With this hack I was able to get the fender high enough to clear the wheel easily.










I was getting antsy waiting for the handlebar so I could setup the cockpit and see how it looked. Rather than waiting, I ripped off the setup on my other bike. It's a 45cm Nitto Randonneur bar. Just wanted to see how it looked with the cross levers and red housing looked on there.










I think it actually looks pretty decent. As I mentioned previously, this is actually regular black housing with red shrink tubing on top of it. Don't mind the other crap on the bars, it's remnants from my other install which I don't want to take off just yet. Once I have my Noodle 48's on there with the red cloth tape on there I think it will look mint. We'll see.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking good!

Steel is real.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

holy cromoly said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Steel is real.


Thanks! Your Kapu played a big factor in deciding whether I wanted to plunk down the bills and build up a nice steel bike. Your build is amazing. If only the Kapu could take bigger tires with fenders!


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm also up in the air about how to setup my shifters. I have a set of Sora brifters (which I got for dirt cheap off eBay) and a set of Ultegra bar-end shifters which i ripped off my other setup. I love the precision of bar-end shifters and the ability to fine tune the front-derailleur with the friction setup there. I find having shifters on the bar ends a bit inconveniently positioned, especially when I want to shift front and rear simultaneously, so I was thinking about mounting them up on the tops with some Paul Thumbies. Something like what this guy has done here:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emptybits/3419844749/


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Progress!

Installed the bottom bracket. Cheapie square taper Shimano BB-UN54. For some (stupid?) reason they make the non-drive side threaded adapter piece out of plastic???










Installed the front derailleur. Tiagra FD-4403 (triple). Shimmed from 28.6 to 31.8mm.










Installed chain. Sized according to Sheldon Brown's sizing method (run chain around largest cog and chainring, then find where it can connect and add one link). Chain is a shiny Shimano HG91 8-speed.










Installed the star nut into the headtube using a 5/8" socket driver attached to the star nut with the bolt. Pounded in with a hammer. Inelegant but it worked just fine.










Here's the rear drivetrain all setup. I got a short cage rear derailleur by by accident off eBay (seller claimed it was long cage). With my 11-27t cassette and 22-32-44t crankset installed I only get a little chain sag when I'm in the lowest gear in front and the lowest couple gears in the back, which I won't be using anyways. I went for a maiden ride with this setup and didn't have any problems.










Here's the front fork stack. Didn't even have to cut the steerer tube and it seems to be the perfect height for me. There's a Problem Solvers locking headset spacer just under the stem. Stem is a short 70mm Deda Elementi Logo Stem (82/98 deg)--I have long legs and a short torso. This seems to work great for me.

















Here's the front drive train fully setup.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

*Maiden voyage!*

So I've finished baking the Casseroll to the point where I can have a little taste. Took it for a little 25km spin on some back country roads and a little hard pack trail. The 32c tires sure are comfy on the gravel. I was afraid the 48cm noodles would be too wide but as soon as rubber met asphalt my fears disappeared. This bike is everything I wanted and expected and then some. 

Still have more work to do on it though:

Wrap the bars with cloth bar tape and shellac
Find a proper crank. Current one is temp and uggs!
Add front rack. Most probably a Nitto Mark's Rack from Rivendell.
Ride.
Ride some more!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

hey congrats, you did it yourself and are happy with the result, choice!


----------



## longcat (Nov 8, 2008)

I think these rims would look good on it http://www.mavic.com/road/products/cxp-33.M134B.2.aspx


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

opt-e said:


> Progress!
> 
> Installed the bottom bracket. Cheapie square taper Shimano BB-UN54. For some (stupid?) reason they make the non-drive side threaded adapter piece out of plastic???


Nice ride!

Problem Solvers makes an aluminum NDS cup for that BB. It's called the Up Cup.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

longcat said:


> I think these rims would look good on it http://www.mavic.com/road/products/cxp-33.M134B.2.aspx


I'll probably put some silver Velocity Dyad laced to Shimano 105 rims on at some point, but what I have on there works for the time being. I'll probably be building up a monstercross/29er some time in the future and these wheels will likely go on that.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Nater said:


> Nice ride!
> 
> Problem Solvers makes an aluminum NDS cup for that BB. It's called the Up Cup.


Oh cool! I'm still in shock that Shimano uses plastic on these things...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

looks like that front der could stand to be lowered


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

opt-e said:


>


You can try covering the hole with some black electrician's tape or black duct tape. It's more to prevent sludge from coming up off of the tire onto the brake arms to keep them clean than anything else.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> looks like that front der could stand to be lowered


I think it may just be the angle that exaggerates the gap, but yeah, you're probably right. I still need to do a little tuning.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

opt-e said:


> Oh cool! I'm still in shock that Shimano uses plastic on these things...


It's not all that big of a deal. They use a fairly substantial bottom bracket body on it and the plastic NDS cup is there more to prevent water and dirt from entering the BB shell and to support the other side of the shell. I wouldn't ride the bike without the plastic NDS cup but I would not upgrade it, neither. No real need.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Squidward said:


> It's not all that big of a deal. They use a fairly substantial bottom bracket body on it and the plastic NDS cup is there more to prevent water and dirt from entering the BB shell and to support the other side of the shell. I wouldn't ride the bike without the plastic NDS cup but I would not upgrade it, neither. No real need.


Yeah I don't really see a problem with it functionally, it just bothers me a little that it's plastic  That said, I doubt I'll upgrade it.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Just ordered a Carradice Barley (in green as pictured below) and Carradice Bagman Standard Sport from https://www.wiggle.co.uk/ for about $100 CAD *shipped* [bag £30.57 + support £15.27 + shipping £7.99 - coupon £5]. Was looking at US retailers and you pay more than that for just the bag alone, not even including shipping--was amazed to find I could get it so cheap shipped directly from Britain. Can't wait to get it on the bike. Think it will look fantastic with the honey Brooks and "ginger beer" frame. Was considering other bags from Acorn/Rivendell/VeloOrange which all turned out to be either a lot more expensive or unavailable (Acorn won't take Canadian orders  ).

















I will likely copy this guy and hack my own DIY quick release system.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

opt-e said:


> Thanks! Your Kapu played a big factor in deciding whether I wanted to plunk down the bills and build up a nice steel bike. Your build is amazing. If only the Kapu could take bigger tires with fenders!


Thank you for the compliments on my Kapu! Had I not found this Kapu on a random morning ebay seach, I would have gone with a Casseroll myself.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Got some new fun bits from JensonUSA. 










Shimano BR400 brake levers and Paul Road Thumbies.










Installed em and took the bike for a spin. I really, really like the thumbies. Love the nice positive action on shifts. I love being able to hold onto the bars (especially with the cross levers right there) while I shift which you cant really do with barends. It's also much easier to shift front and rear simultaneously. The thing I didn't like about the brifters was not being able to micro-adjust the front derailleur. Now I can with the friction front shifting.

Unfortunately I really don't like the Shimano BR400 levers. They're just too small in my hand when riding the hoods. It's too bad, because they look so cool. Going to switch em out for Tektro R200A's which are nice and fat like brifters. Will probably move the BR400's to an old Peugot project bike I've got.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

I am not a fan of the Shimano levers aswell.

The Cane Creek ones feel much better. The hood is larger and better IMO. Plus, you can also order the brown gum hoods for them to match your Casseroll's paint.

If you don't like the Cane Creek branding on the rubber hoods, Soma sells a version of the same brake levers, but with a smooth rubber texture hood.

Both versions have the nice Campy style lever release for opening up the calipers for tire removal.


----------



## longcat (Nov 8, 2008)

have you thought about some DA/lesser "regular" brifters? I mean most people like those.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

holy cromoly said:


> If you don't like the Cane Creek branding on the rubber hoods, Soma sells a version of the same brake levers, but with a smooth rubber texture hood.


And they're both made by Tektro. You can get the Tektro branded ones even cheaper than either of the two you listed. The Soma ones have "Tektro" right on the hoods.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Squidward said:


> And they're both made by Tektro. You can get the Tektro branded ones even cheaper than either of the two you listed. The Soma ones have "Tektro" right on the hoods.


Yeah I'm gonna go with the Tektro's. Where can one get gum hoods for em?


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

opt-e said:


> Yeah I'm gonna go with the Tektro's. Where can one get gum hoods for em?


Technically, the Cane Creek gum hoods should fit the Soma and Tektros. But I can't say I know for certain.

The link to buy the gum hoods are here, just choice "gum" in the color drop down menu.

https://store.canecreek.com/product/part_number=BL4010*/1739.0


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Few small updates. 

I've ordered some new bits from VeloOrange: 

Tektro R200A brake levers (silver)
VO Randonneur [front] Rack (Chromed Steel)
Brass Crane Bell with spacer mount
Salmon Kool Stop brake pads (for front only)

I received my Carradice BagMan Sport saddlebag rack finally and I have to say, this thing is really nice. The clamp is machined aluminum (I think) and the steel rod is just a pleasure to fondle. I've installed it on my B17 in eager anticipation of my Barley bag (on backorder still... hopefully will receive in a couple weeks). Looks gorgeous installed on the bike too. 

















You may also noticed I added a Planet Bike Super Flash mounted to the left seat stay. The white casing is kinda ugly; debating on either painting it black or replacing it with a Spanninga RL-One. 







vs









Also some minor updates to the cockpit. Replaced the red derailleur cable with grey (routed through brake noodles). Pictured here with the Shimano R400 brake levers. I think it looks really good. I had some issues with shifting not being as clean as it should be on the rear. I think it had to do with the fact that the noodle coming out of the right shifter was not perfectly straight and introduced some play in the system. I fixed that and everything seems to shift much better now. 

Ignoring the issue I have with the small/thin hoods on the R400 levers, I'm really happy with the cockpit setup as it is--both in function and aesthetic. Love the grey/red/silver/black combination.

Once I get the Tektro levers my cockpit should be complete and I will be able to finally do up the cloth handlebar tape properly. (And redo the too-short brake cable housing run from the main levers to the crosstop levers.)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if you're that bent about the superflash casing, look at the superflash stealth


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> if you're that bent about the superflash casing, look at the superflash stealth


You could always mix and match the Stealth with the standard SuperFlash and end up with a clear lens with a white body and a red lens and a black body. I thought of doing this but I still have not bought a Stealth, yet.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I saw the stealth but I like the red reflector.. don't really want to buy a 2nd one to mix and match though.


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect and old thread but I wanted to post some "final" pictures of my build. Finally got my Carradice Barley in after waiting 2 months on back order, but it was well worth the wait. Fantastic quality, perfect size, and most importantly it looks really, really good on the bike.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting the updated photos.

The Casseroll is cooking quite nicely. 

How are you liking those tires?


----------



## opt-e (Dec 15, 2008)

holy cromoly said:


> Thanks for posting the updated photos.
> 
> The Casseroll is cooking quite nicely.
> 
> How are you liking those tires?


I really like them. They're 32c and I ride them around 80psi and the ride is nice and cushy. I've taken them on gravel and mulch trails and they actually handle surprisingly well with a decent amount of grip.


----------

